# Where do you keep your music players while riding?



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

i wear hoodys when i ride mostly, so it has to go in my front pants pocket.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

i keep it in my front pant pockets as well.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

left chest pocket.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

bakesale said:


> left chest pocket.


+1

10 char


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

My jacket has an internal pocket for a player. It has a neat little hole for the cord to go through and everything..... Most of the newer jackets will probably have something like it or at least that is what I've been seeing.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

maf05r6 said:


> My jacket has an internal pocket for a player. It has a neat little hole for the cord to go through and everything..... Most of the newer jackets will probably have something like it or at least that is what I've been seeing.


ya i need a real snowboard jacket lol, but i spend too much money on other gear...


----------



## SlowRoller (Dec 12, 2009)

Front left jacket pocket. Seems like all jackets come with a music player pocket of some sorts these days.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Left Inside


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

Im a hoody guy too so front right pocket of pants 


The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Front left pants pocket.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Keep it in my build in Music Pouch. Oh wait, I lied. I don't listen to music while I ride :laugh:

On a side note, Kombi makes gloves that have a wireless mp3 player control on them. Pretty sweet. You just plug this receiver into your player and voila! Wireless controls at the touch of your hands literally.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

u don't wanna know


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

My Burton fleece has a pocket for my iPod with a hole so my wires can run through it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Left chest pocket as well!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I got the mp3 player holder thing with the cord hole and the cord hanger thing near the collar. My old Burton jacket even had a velcro entrance inside of the zipper flap you you dident have to unzip to get to it which I thought was really cool.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Every jacket I've bought in the last 5yrs has had an internal pocket for music players, so it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## Artistry (Jan 5, 2010)

I use a lightweight vest which has a media pocket on the front left chest in conjunction with a headphone beanie lightly padded


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

i got a ipod pocket in my 686 jacket...from there audio cord into my smith holt helmet...the only thing is the cords get scratchy all the time . i dun what to do


----------

